# Dipped handles or regular handles?



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

I'm not sure what you mean when you say "non dipped" but:

-Dipped handles are the regular type of handles, like these:












-Comfort style grips are grips like these:











Personally I like the comfort grips, but it's all personal preference. If you like the grips on the Klein Journeyman series pliers, those are comfort grips.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

I generally prefer dipped myself.


----------



## Grimlock (Aug 4, 2009)

Go for the insulated:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Grimlock said:


> Go for the insulated:


 
1000v rated tools are _way too expensive_ to use on the normal, day-to-day stuff.


----------



## electricguy (Mar 22, 2007)

I will not be buying greelee ***** again, the handles grips pull off


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

*Dipped handles*



480sparky said:


> 1000v rated tools are _way too expensive_ to use on the normal, day-to-day stuff.


 I have them all, but I prefer to be elocrocuted with 600 volt grips. At least on a daily basis.


----------



## Grimlock (Aug 4, 2009)

RIVETER said:


> I have them all, but I prefer to be elocrocuted with 600 volt grips. At least on a daily basis.


Well, he does have a point, I wouldn't use my 1000v rated tools for a rough in, or trim out. For a service call, yea, then I'm switching to the insulated tools just in case.


----------



## Jeff000 (Jun 18, 2008)

Can you get those comfort grip with a tape puller? I tried looking in the knipex catalog but can't seem to find any with fish puller even. Not sure its something I could live without.


----------



## blueheels2 (Apr 22, 2009)

Bushwick Bill are you a psychopath?


----------



## varmit (Apr 19, 2009)

I have never understood the purpose or liked the dedicated fish tape pulling slot in side cutters. The old time way, ( Yes, I am old.) was to turn your Kleins perpendicular to the fish tape and grip the tape with the plier area behind the plier joint pin. This allows a person to pull with both hands and not need to be concurned about hitting yourself in the face if the handles on your pliers slip off.


----------



## Jeff000 (Jun 18, 2008)

varmit said:


> I have never understood the purpose or liked the dedicated fish tape pulling slot in side cutters. The old time way, ( Yes, I am old.) was to turn your Kleins perpendicular to the fish tape and grip the tape with the plier area behind the plier joint pin. This allows a person to pull with both hands and not need to be concurned about hitting yourself in the face if the handles on your pliers slip off.


Just worry about blood blisters when they slip right.... 
I pull with both hands with my grips, and have never come any where near close to hitting myself in the face.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

*Dipped handles/fishtape puller*



varmit said:


> I have never understood the purpose or liked the dedicated fish tape pulling slot in side cutters. The old time way, ( Yes, I am old.) was to turn your Kleins perpendicular to the fish tape and grip the tape with the plier area behind the plier joint pin. This allows a person to pull with both hands and not need to be concurned about hitting yourself in the face if the handles on your pliers slip off.


 Have you tried to pull a tape with a short piece of hemp rope? It solves all of the problems.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

What type of kleins did you have? And welcome to the forum.


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

blueheels2 said:


> Bushwick Bill are you a psychopath?


that seems a little uncalled for. what makes you think that he is a psycho? btw welcome bill


----------



## SparkYZ (Jan 20, 2010)

Gotta make sure you buy the blue handled Kleins, the red handled ones arent hardened, and they will chip a hell of a lot easier. My Klein linemans are the same ones I started with, 6 years ago. 
My dad used some of the Knipex *****, I did NOT like them as much as my Journeyman Klein blue handles. 

However Channel Lock makes a GREAT pair of linemans with a 12ga stripper, crimper, fishtape puller and wire looping hole. I had some, but now they got a nice little burn hole in them


----------



## bushwickbill (Jan 17, 2010)

*?*

Sorry if my post was a little unclear. 'Dipped' meant exactly like the pic in reply number #2. Non dipped or formed handles is what I meant by non dipped. I want to know which stlye will last the longest, And be Able to handle the most abuse. And I also can't have them slipping off either:thumbsup:
So i am looking for the best handle by strength, And staying on.
As for the kind of kleins I have, They were not the J-Man series. Just the High Leverage 8 inch plain blue handle ones? After two sets in a year of regular use? something is wrong there I really can't afford to be buying a new set of 50 dollar kleins that often. I just want a set that will hold up to regular wear and abuse.
Thanx to all who welcomed me here. Seems like a good site to get useful info.


----------



## paul d. (Jul 13, 2008)

bush, get some of them orange handle kleins. probably gotta get em from a real electrical supply house. also try some klein replacement handles. called " tennite " i think.


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

the linemans i carry are the ideal laseredge series i have both the 35-3012 and the 30-3430 which are the smart grip however you can also get the dipped one in the 35-012 or the 30-430


----------



## Jeff000 (Jun 18, 2008)

varmit said:


> I have never understood the purpose or liked the dedicated fish tape pulling slot in side cutters. The old time way, ( Yes, I am old.) was to turn your Kleins perpendicular to the fish tape and grip the tape with the plier area behind the plier joint pin. This allows a person to pull with both hands and not need to be concurned about hitting yourself in the face if the handles on your pliers slip off.



Ok I tried your way yesterday..... 
You need to use FAR more effort gripping the tape this way over using the fish tape pulling grip part. I would say at least double the effort.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

*Dipped handles*



Jeff000 said:


> Ok I tried your way yesterday.....
> You need to use FAR more effort gripping the tape this way over using the fish tape pulling grip part. I would say at least double the effort.


So you did not like the rope? It is very easy to do.


----------



## Adam12 (May 28, 2008)

RIVETER said:


> So you did not like the rope? It is very easy to do.


 
Riveter, I carry a 5' length of 3/8" rope for pulling a fish tape when needed. Better than any fish tape puller out there and it won't kink the fish tape either. :thumbsup:


----------



## Grimlock (Aug 4, 2009)

Adam12 said:


> Riveter, I carry a 5' length of 3/8" rope for pulling a fish tape when needed. Better than any fish tape puller out there and it won't kink the fish tape either. :thumbsup:


How is this rope trick done exactly? Do you wrap a couple half hitches and slide it up the tape as you pull?


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

*Dipped handles*



Grimlock said:


> How is this rope trick done exactly? Do you wrap a couple half hitches and slide it up the tape as you pull?


Take a short length of rope (hemp type I call it) place your left hand about 12 " inches from your right hand on the rope and twist in reverse directions. You will see how the individual wraps come apart allowing you to place the fish tape into different folds. Then pull the rope tight and it snugs up and does not slip. The rope becomes the PULL handle. I hope this was a serious question ,but that's my story and I'm stick'in to it. As you pull the rope just slide it up towards the panel, or what have you, and pull again without ever rewinding the rope.


----------



## Jeff000 (Jun 18, 2008)

RIVETER said:


> So you did not like the rope? It is very easy to do.


Didn't try the rope. 



RIVETER said:


> Take a short length of rope (hemp type I call it) place your left hand about 12 " inches from your right hand on the rope and twist in reverse directions. You will see how the individual wraps come apart allowing you to place the fish tape into different folds. Then pull the rope tight and it snugs up and does not slip. The rope becomes the PULL handle. I hope this was a serious question ,but that's my story and I'm stick'in to it. As you pull the rope just slide it up towards the panel, or what have you, and pull again without ever rewinding the rope.


you say it has zero slip doing this? I don't get how, but I will try it.


----------



## bushwickbill (Jan 17, 2010)

So I opted to go with the Knipex 09 01 240 combinaton pliers and a set of 74 21 200 Ultra high leverage side cutters, Both able to cut Piano wire. i have never had to cut piano wire, But it seems to be very hard. And according to the tool salesman at the store where I bought these two tools, (You won't be dissapointed!).
Well only time will tell, But so far they are very sharp and sturdy. Hopefully they hold up better than my Klein linesman that I bought just over two months ago?
On the side of the Combination pliers it says (cap. hard 0 3,0 mm /1/8") What does that mean?
Thanx for all the replies people.


----------



## Jeff000 (Jun 18, 2008)

bushwickbill said:


> So I opted to go with the Knipex 09 01 240 combinaton pliers and a set of 74 21 200 Ultra high leverage side cutters, Both able to cut Piano wire. i have never had to cut piano wire, But it seems to be very hard. And according to the tool salesman at the store where I bought these two tools, (You won't be dissapointed!).
> Well only time will tell, But so far they are very sharp and sturdy. Hopefully they hold up better than my Klein linesman that I bought just over two months ago?
> On the side of the Combination pliers it says (cap. hard 0 3,0 mm /1/8") What does that mean?
> Thanx for all the replies people.


Are those the ones with the tape puller?


----------



## Adam12 (May 28, 2008)

Jeff000 said:


> Didn't try the rope.
> 
> 
> 
> you say it has zero slip doing this? I don't get how, but I will try it.


Learn it, Live it, Love it.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V3P8...5CF01D239&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=3


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

*dipped handles*



Jeff000 said:


> Didn't try the rope.
> 
> 
> 
> you say it has zero slip doing this? I don't get how, but I will try it.


 If the rope and the fishtape are dry you should have no problem...and no kinks in the fishtape.


----------



## Grimlock (Aug 4, 2009)

RIVETER said:


> Take a short length of rope (hemp type I call it) place your left hand about 12 " inches from your right hand on the rope and twist in reverse directions. You will see how the individual wraps come apart allowing you to place the fish tape into different folds. Then pull the rope tight and it snugs up and does not slip. The rope becomes the PULL handle. I hope this was a serious question ,but that's my story and I'm stick'in to it. As you pull the rope just slide it up towards the panel, or what have you, and pull again without ever rewinding the rope.


Do you have any pictures? I can imagine it three ways based on your description. Are you saying to weaver the fish tape through the wraps? I've used the weave technique to create a pull head several times when there was enough room in the conduit.


----------



## Adam12 (May 28, 2008)

Grimlock said:


> Do you have any pictures? I can imagine it three ways based on your description. Are you saying to weaver the fish tape through the wraps? I've used the weave technique to create a pull head several times when there was enough room in the conduit.


 
How about a video? Check post #28 :thumbsup:


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

RIVETER said:


> Take a short length of rope (hemp type I call it) place your left hand about 12 " inches from your right hand on the rope and twist in reverse directions. You will see how the individual wraps come apart allowing you to place the fish tape into different folds. Then pull the rope tight and it snugs up and does not slip. The rope becomes the PULL handle. I hope this was a serious question ,but that's my story and I'm stick'in to it. As you pull the rope just slide it up towards the panel, or what have you, and pull again without ever rewinding the rope.


 I will try to expand... As you are twisting the rope in reverse with the thumb and middle finger of the left hand AND at the same time twisting the rope in the forward direction with thumb and the middle finger of the right hand, you will notice a gap in the rope where the cords are coming apart. Place the tape in the gap and swing the length of rope closest to your body under and around to the left and the tape will just fall right in the next gap. A third time ususlly is enough.
I'm not sure I could understand it...but I just did it.


----------



## Jeff000 (Jun 18, 2008)

Adam12 said:


> Learn it, Live it, Love it.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V3P8...5CF01D239&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=3


Well I'll be.... 
Looks like it works great. Seems like a lot of work for those 10 foot pulls that you don't think will be hard but are.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

*Dipped handles/pull rope trick*



Jeff000 said:


> Well I'll be....
> Looks like it works great. Seems like a lot of work for those 10 foot pulls that you don't think will be hard but are.


It should work for just about any properly set up pull...conduit run correctly. Now if you are pulling feeders and are using SIM-PULL you can just throw it in the conduit and go to lunch and it will be in there when you get back.:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

RIVETER said:


> Take a short length of rope (hemp type I call it) place your left hand about 12 " inches from your right hand on the rope and twist in reverse directions. You will see how the individual wraps come apart allowing you to place the fish tape into different folds. Then pull the rope tight and it snugs up and does not slip. The rope becomes the PULL handle. I hope this was a serious question ,but that's my story and I'm stick'in to it. As you pull the rope just slide it up towards the panel, or what have you, and pull again without ever rewinding the rope.


how thick does the rope need to be? the klein video shows a guy using a rope that looks about 1" in diamater.

~Matt


----------

